
Show HN: We track prices on Amazon but not just any product - oron
https://6paq.com
======
oron
I am trying to find ways to promote my new side project. The system tracks
over 100K products in Amazon, handpicked by me and friends. Mostly manly stuff
and we curate good deals we find manually.

Business model is of course affiliate commissions from Amazon. Very much like
Camelx3 but without all the products I don't want to see.

Any ideas on how to promote this would be most welcome.

~~~
QuinnyPig
For starters, defining it as “manly stuff” is immediately disqualifying half
of your prospective market, and is off-putting to a good portion of the rest.

~~~
oron
Noted. Will work on the mission statement a bit more ...

